# Got my first kiss



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I know that for some of you this is a trivial accomplishment. I'm 22 years old and a kissless virgin and tonight, I received my first kiss. It was wonderful. Best of all I didn't have to pay for it. That makes it so much more genuine. I consider myself below average in looks. Beside it (the kiss) being amazing, it also was a great confidence boost. 

Now, just sex to go and I can finally die happily when the time comes!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I think there's a couple things between kissing and sex


----------



## HoundDog91 (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats man  A first kiss is absolutely not trivial!


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats, you are right it is massive confidence boost, I recommend trying the sex sooner rather than later, well you are still feeling good about yourself from the confidence the kiss has give you it will make the sex easier/better if you know what i mean.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

well done!


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I think there's a couple things between kissing and sex


Honestly, that's just a goal of mine. I'm really happy that I at least received a kiss. We'll see about the rest. If it never happens, oh well.

Thank you all for the wishes!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

hermito said:


> I know that for some of you this is a trivial accomplishment. I'm 22 years old and a kissless virgin and tonight, I received my first kiss. It was wonderful. Best of all I didn't have to pay for it. That makes it so much more genuine. I consider myself below average in looks. Beside it (the kiss) being amazing, it also was a great confidence boost.
> 
> Now, just sex to go and I can finally die happily when the time comes!


kudos! how did this situation manifest? :boogie


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I advertised my virginity in craigslist. She was particularly interested, we exchanged many emails, and decided to meet for coffee. We chatted for a few hours then went for a walk. She made the first move and kissed me. Then we made out for a good 10 minutes. I hope she didn't find it disappointing and decides to meet again.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Not exactly a love story. It did feel real though.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

that is a pretty awesome first kiss, i am literally lol'ing. Great idea, how was she looks wise, age compared to u?


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks wise, she is way out of my league. I would consider myself below average, while she, on the other hand, is above average definitely. She is about 5 years older than me, but she looks younger. Hell, I'd even say she looks younger than me. All in all, it was an amazing experience.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Hermito, you are in Brussells? Curious. At this point, do you have her phone number? Did you know what she looked like before you met? Skype? I could only wish that craigslist worked like that in the United States. I would definitely warn people to only meet dates in very public places and do not commit to any sort of isolated situations (going home with them, taking them home with you, etc.)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations man! 
It's certainly not trivial at all, for someone with SA, that's a pretty big achievement!


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

hypestyle said:


> Hermito, you are in Brussells? Curious. At this point, do you have her phone number? Did you know what she looked like before you met? Skype? I could only wish that craigslist worked like that in the United States. I would definitely warn people to only meet dates in very public places and do not commit to any sort of isolated situations (going home with them, taking them home with you, etc.)


Yes, I am. I have her number, and I knew what she looked like. She also knew what I looked like (and still decided to go on with the meet LOL). I knew I was taking a risk with craigslist, but I was really frustrated with my current situation. It took some guts. Every email we exchanged, I was thinking to myself, "wtf am I doing?". I was out of my comfort zone by a mile, but in the end, it all paid out. 

Anyways, we met in a really crowded place (I'd advice that to everyone who decides to do something alike. Especially if they live in Detroid!). I think she might have been more worried about me than vice versa.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

hermito said:


> I *advertised my virginity in* craigslist. She was particularly interested, we exchanged many emails, and decided to meet for coffee. We chatted for a few hours then went for a walk. She made the first move and kissed me. Then we made out for a good 10 minutes. I hope she didn't find it disappointing and decides to meet again.


are you seriously , i had that idea too in my mind !!! 
somebody really answered.


----------



## Dewdlz (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey I did too not long ago. Thing is, I didn't hardly feel a thing, well, I was a little nervous but confident and I kept going. As for sex...nope, that won't happen to me, but I'm not worried about it and would rather just have a bond with a woman anyways.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Dewdlz said:


> Hey I did too not long ago. Thing is, I didn't hardly feel a thing, well, I was a little nervous but confident and I kept going. As for sex...nope, that won't happen to me, but I'm not worried about it and would rather just have a bond with a woman anyways.


Yes, I was also really nervous. Having someone around my arms and kissing and hugging made me feel really loved. Although, I think I saw some disappointment in her eyes when I couldn't get it up despite our bodies being so close to each other. And she hasn't replied to my emails yet, so I think I have no chance of losing my virginity.


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear you had an issue but congrats on the kiss!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations.

I can't help but be curious about her motivations. Did you get any idea why she wanted to meet a younger virgin guy?



hermito said:


> Although, I think I saw some disappointment in her eyes when I couldn't get it up despite our bodies being so close to each other.


Wait, what? :con Were you trying to have sex? Why would she be disappointed not to have felt a random boner? Was she...um...feeling for it?


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I can't help but be curious about her motivations. Did you get any idea why she wanted to meet a younger virgin guy?
> 
> Wait, what? :con Were you trying to have sex? Why would she be disappointed not to have felt a random boner? Was she...um...feeling for it?


She thought it would be intriguing having sex with a virgin guy.

No, we were just making out. It was quite passionate. She kept pushing me close to her (like really close) midsections touching and her hands were all over my body. Obviously, she wanted to know whether that was turning me on or not. She didn't feel for it (with her hands, at least). Under any other conditions, I would have normally gotten hard within seconds. For the better part of these last 6 months, I've been really depressed and I heard depression plays a major role in ED. I couldn't tell her that, so I made up an excuse that's it was really cold (around 0 degrees Celsius).
But that's beside the point now anyways. I think I ****ed it up.


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

great ...... congrates


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

hermito said:


> She thought it would be intriguing having sex with a virgin guy.
> 
> No, we were just making out. It was quite passionate. She kept pushing me close to her (like really close) midsections touching and her hands were all over my body. Obviously, she wanted to know whether that was turning me on or not. She didn't feel for it (with her hands, at least). Under any other conditions, I would have normally gotten hard within seconds. For the better part of these last 6 months, I've been really depressed and I heard depression plays a major role in ED. *I couldn't tell her that, so I made up an excuse that's it was really cold (around 0 degrees Celsius).
> But that's beside the point now anyways. I think I ****ed it up*.


You didn't have to apologise at all. I wouldn't have even mentioned it to her. New sensations take a bit of getting used to. Being with someone else is vastly different to being alone. It's perfectly natural, depression or no depression.

She wanted the whole 'virgin guy' experience, so I imagine she won't be expecting too much. You should definitely call/email her again.

Take your time getting used to being physically comfortable with each other before going further.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

She could have SA aswell & be a member on this forum. Mabye she seen this thread. :lol


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey, that's amazing, good for you! 

I was in a similar situation in my past, when I was 22 actually, but I was way too anxious to go through with it. It happened on myspace for me back in the day. I wasn't on there looking for anything of the sort, but one day a girl messages me who, long story short, was looking for sex and companionship in a fwb way. After about a month of chatting, I agreed to go through with it but backed out at the last minute too scared. I also kind of believed in that romantic idea of saving it for marriage, had the moral dilemma thing going on in my mind and also didn't feel good enough about myself, good enough for her (or anyone) to let her touch me even though we had exchanged pics and she seemed to accept me. I'm not sure if I consider that one of my biggest regrets in life that I didn't go through with it. I just couldn't get over my anxiety and lack of confidence.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

nightheron said:


> I just couldn't get over my anxiety and lack of confidence.


I had the same feelings the day before the meet. Regret was the strongest emotion which urged me to go. When I was a teenager, I had a few occasions where I could have made a girlfriend or got laid easily. Truth is, I chickened out on those and not a day goes by I don't regret the choices I made (even though I was young). I didn't want to make the same mistake again.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations  I had my first kiss at 21 and I felt so happy. It's such an amazing feeling to finally do something everyone else has tried. 

I really enjoyed the kissing. I wish I had someone close enough to do it with though.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

freakamidget said:


> I wish I had someone close enough to do it with though.


I'm feeling the same way right now. Now that I got a taste of kissing, I'm urging for more. It's like a drug, really addictive. I don't want to go another 20 years without a kiss. I need to get myself a girlfriend


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Lucky duck but congrats mate! It must have been something special. 

I wonder when I'll get kissed. >.>


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice one man. Craiglist ftw


----------

